# Internet TV



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried Amazon Fire TV, Google Chromecast, or Roku? I am interested to know if it works OK, or at all in the Philippines.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I haven't gotten any of these because in order to have Internet TV you have to have a TV Tuner card installed in your PC.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> I haven't gotten any of these because in order to have Internet TV you have to have a TV Tuner card installed in your PC.


I thought that they did a wireless transfer to TV (if you have a smart TV).


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

bbazor said:


> Has anyone tried Amazon Fire TV, Google Chromecast, or Roku? I am interested to know if it works OK, or at all in the Philippines.


Sorry haven't tried any of them. The only ISP that I know of that deliverers enough speed without interruption is PLDT Fiber Optic. Globe Sun and Smart are at best good for Facebook and surfing but not streaming video. Just try watching a Youtube video.
I have a Samsung Smart TV connected to a wireless internet PLDT 10mbps. Even then it jerks and bounces skips. Yet I can download a movie at 500kbps a second.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds interesting, I'm out of the loop or out of touch with some of the modern technology advances in the states plus I don't live in Manila. 

Hulu some YouTube channels and some video streaming spot from the US are blocked with a message that reads we are unable at this time to broadcast/stream in your area. 

I use a spot called Vettle it streams shows and movies from users computer, I've also streamed a movie once just to see how it works but I don't have a fiber optic cable, the best they can provide in my area is DSL, those Wifi units with the antenna on the roof turned out to be a real downer in the Municipality I live in.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

bbazor said:


> Has anyone tried Amazon Fire TV, Google Chromecast, or Roku? I am interested to know if it works OK, or at all in the Philippines.


I've tried Amazon Prime with my PLDT dsl and it worked ok. I just need to pick up an HDMI cable as I dislike watching on my netbook's small screen.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Computers*



overmyer said:


> I've tried Amazon Prime with my PLDT dsl and it worked ok. I just need to pick up an HDMI cable as I dislike watching on my netbook's small screen.


I have a tablet that I'd like to use as a football, same with cell phones. Take a look at some of those spots that sell used or rebuilt computers...seriously, they also can build brand new ones, with so many options, it's a seriously huge learning lesson for me, I bought a brand new computer "ASUZ" mother board, you want this, from one of these spots with a brand new 19" monitor with some upgrades for 13,000 Peso's, seriously it can be done.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The thing you need to watch Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime TV or any other streaming service is a Virtual Private Network (VPN). This makes it so that whatever box you have hooked up to your TV (PS3, Roku, WD Live, Chromecast, etc) when it tries to connect to the streaming service, it will appear that you are in the US.

I personally use StrongVPN and have it loaded on a router so that anything plugged into the router shows up as being "in" the US, so Netflix, Hulu, etc thinks I am in the US and I can watch Netflix.

It does go without saying that you need a fast internet connection. 2Mb/s is probably not fast enough. 4Mb/s would be better.

Oh and you dont need a TV tuner card in your PC to watch streaming Internet TV; TV tuner cards are for capturing local TV signals or capturing video from camcorders and the like into your PC.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> The thing you need to watch Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime TV or any other streaming service is a Virtual Private Network (VPN). This makes it so that whatever box you have hooked up to your TV (PS3, Roku, WD Live, Chromecast, etc) when it tries to connect to the streaming service, it will appear that you are in the US.
> 
> I personally use StrongVPN and have it loaded on a router so that anything plugged into the router shows up as being "in" the US, so Netflix, Hulu, etc thinks I am in the US and I can watch Netflix.
> 
> ...


Thanks HondaGuy...I thought that would end up being the final answer. I wonder how much it would cost for something like that in the Philippines? I assume that it would be very reliable. Is that true???


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

bbazor said:


> Thanks HondaGuy...I thought that would end up being the final answer. I wonder how much it would cost for something like that in the Philippines? I assume that it would be very reliable. Is that true???


The provider I use (StrongVPN) looks like they offer packages from $55 per year. If you have a router and know someone there who can load the VPN software on it, that part is free. You can buy a router pre-loaded from them for $120 and up if you dont want to mess with that part of it.

I loaded the VPN software on my router myself 2-3 years ago and once I got it all configured, I havent had to touch it except to reboot it once or twice a month.

I dont work for them, i'm just a very satisfied customer.


----------

